# Poulan Chain Saw Problem



## jimmiller2 (Nov 10, 2010)

I have always bought Poulan chain saws, at least 4 or 5 in last several years. Maybe no more. The 4018 I have now
is about two years old and the gas cap swells up to the point it is extremely difficult to get on and off. It is off now
and won't go back on. I called Poulan expecting to hear this was a common problem, a new cap had been designed
and one would be sent to me shortly. Instead they acknowledged the problem and suggested I take off the cap and put it
out in the sun for some un-disclosed period of time and it would dry out and go back on. I could also buy another
defective cap so one was always dry and maintaining its correct dimensions to work properly. Is this the state of American
engineering expertise and customer service? Can we make a chainsaw with a functioning fuel cap? Anyone else had this
problem with the Yellow Poulan saws? The old green ones I used to buy had fuel caps that worked properly.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 10, 2010)

I think it has something to with this corn liquor they put in gas these days. Every since that stuff came along the caps on my Poulans and Huskys have turned to mush. My little green Woodshark emptied the tank in my equipment box this summer.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 10, 2010)

Sounds Like a whole crock of crap to me on slow simmer! Never had an issue with caps doing that before......Dont own a Poulan either though.


----------



## jimmiller2 (Nov 10, 2010)

I called Poulan again hopeing to talk to a less surly rep and was told the same thing about alcohol and other additives. I knew
it was the fuel causing it to swell but the point is they need to fix it by making a pot metal cast cap or some plastic
impervious to whatever is causing it to swell. The design itself is not good. If they can't make a cap then redesign with male threads on the tank with a female cap like a lawn mower engine. I stuffed a rag into the tank and took a half round file and filed down the female thread in the tank and it goes on much easier. As long as this thread engages the cap it is the rubber
o-ring that actually provides the seal. I will look at other designs before I buy another saw and most likely won't buy another
Poulan.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 10, 2010)

jimmiller2 said:
			
		

> I called Poulan again hopeing to talk to a less surly rep and was told the same thing about alcohol and other additives. I knew
> it was the fuel causing it to swell but the point is they need to fix it by making a pot metal cast cap or some plastic
> impervious to whatever is causing it to swell. The design itself is not good. If they can't make a cap then redesign with male threads on the tank with a female cap like a lawn mower engine. I stuffed a rag into the tank and took a half round file and filed down the female thread in the tank and it goes on much easier. As long as this thread engages the cap it is the rubber
> o-ring that actually provides the seal. I will look at other designs before I buy another saw and most likely won't buy another
> Poulan.


You sure would think so!


----------



## muncybob (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm also done with Poulan...only eve had 1 and it wa Ok when I used it on very limited basis but once I got semi serious about cutting firewood I had to use pliers to get both caps off and lost a few muffler bolts when the thing vibrated them out. I was somewhat miffed by the local Stihl dealer saying to me one day come back when you want a real saw....but he was somewhat correct.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 10, 2010)

I graduated from a Homie-Lite to a Pull-on when I was a teenager . . . I didn't think either of um even made saws anymore. Don't trade it in when you go get a Stihl. Hold on to it. It may be worth some money as an antique some day :lol:


----------



## Black Jaque Janaviac (Nov 11, 2010)

If it's the ethanol that swelling the plastic, it should be easily fixed by purchasing premium gas with no ethanol added.

There have been threads regarding the proper fuel for chainsaws.  While there is debate over whether there is any benefit to higher octane gas, there seems to be consensus that ethanol is bad news for 2-cycle engines.  So, in my area if you want no ethanol in your gas you have to find a station that carries it, and it is almost always 92 Octane.  So I'm stuck with premium gas - but buying one or two gallons of it a month won't break the bank.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 11, 2010)

when you say 4 or 5 in the past several years do you mean you get a new saw every 2 years or like every 5 years. When my grandpa says "several years ago" he means like 15 or 30, so I just want to get it straight before i rag on you for spending more than you would have if you just bought a good saw to begin with.


----------



## oldspark (Nov 11, 2010)

Black Jaque Janaviac said:
			
		

> If it's the ethanol that swelling the plastic, it should be easily fixed by purchasing premium gas with no ethanol added.
> 
> There have been threads regarding the proper fuel for chainsaws.  While there is debate over whether there is any benefit to higher octane gas, there seems to be consensus that ethanol is bad news for 2-cycle engines.  So, in my area if you want no ethanol in your gas you have to find a station that carries it, and it is almost always 92 Octane.  So I'm stuck with premium gas - but buying one or two gallons of it a month won't break the bank.


+1  Ethanol sucks for 2 strokes!


----------



## jimmiller2 (Nov 11, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> when you say 4 or 5 in the past several years do you mean you get a new saw every 2 years or like every 5 years. When my grandpa says "several years ago" he means like 15 or 30, so I just want to get it straight before i rag on you for spending more than you would have if you just bought a good saw to begin with.




Until I started burning some wood last year I have had limited need for a chain saw. I would say on average I have bought
a new one about every 4 to 5 years. I used them rarely, did little maintenance, and when they started giving problems
bought a new one. The cheaper saws met my needs and I didn't feel I had to baby them to "Get my money's worth"
as they were cheap to buy. On the other hand had I bought a good expensive saw I would have had the burden of taking
care of it trying to extend its life to recoup the extra investment. 

Thanks
Jim Miller


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah those dang Poulins. No future in'em. This has only been cutting six to nine cords a year for twenty years without anything but the chain replaced. The wimpy thing will probably die any day.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 11, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Yeah those dang Poulins. No future in'em. This has only been cutting six to nine cords a year for twenty years without anything but the chain replaced. The wimpy thing will probably die any day.


you know dang well that aint the same as those 40cc or less ones they are selling at walmart. Besides, look at the saws in my sig, that Blue Max menard's special is my go to saw. It doesn't even bother me anymore to just pull out that saw when the stihl's chain gets dull. It's turning out to be a pretty reliable saw, but it's still new.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 11, 2010)

I use the little green Woodshark for limbing. And sometimes rather than put it down and start another one I just wade into whatever is at hand. But for it vibrating more it is one cutting little saw.


----------



## jimmiller2 (Nov 11, 2010)

BB
I have had good luck with Poulans also. If only they could make a gas cap that would work with the fuel of the day
and wouldn't need a 12" cresent wrench to get on and off. There is one gas station in my town that claims to sell
gas without alcohol and I will give them a try.


----------



## mayhem (Nov 12, 2010)

Black Jaque Janaviac said:
			
		

> If it's the ethanol that swelling the plastic, it should be easily fixed by purchasing premium gas with no ethanol added.



Not possible in all areas.  All gas around here has I think either 10 or 15% ethanol, regardless of grade.

The problem is that if manufacturers not accomodating the needs of the fuel we're being forced to use.


----------



## oldspark (Nov 12, 2010)

mayhem said:
			
		

> Black Jaque Janaviac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My job takes me to Maine once in a while and had people tell me they could not get regular gas but it was at the station I bought gas at.


----------



## mellow (Nov 12, 2010)

We have 1 station that sells non-ethanol gas in our area, when I filled up my saw tank last weekend it was $3.25/gallon,  now with regular gas up to $2.89 gallon that will probably be around $3.40/gallon.  I can tell a difference running the non-ethanol gas in my saws, a lot more peppy and they smoke less.   Also easier to start if they have been sitting for a while.


----------



## jeromehdmc (Nov 13, 2010)

I had the same problem with my Poulan. Just took a file to the gas cap and now it fits like new. I never run ethanol in it and it still swelled. I know some will talk bad about these cheap little saws but I have nothing bad to say about this one. It is 10 years old and has never gave me any problems. I run good 2 stroke oil(Yamalube) and I think that is the key.


----------



## smokingolf (Nov 13, 2010)

I have a Poulin Pro 16" not sure the model.  But thought I somehow cross threaded the cap.  Now I don't feel so bad that it is the cap and not me.  I'm thinking of asking for a bigger stronger chainsaw for christmas and popped into the gear forum to see how people feel about the different brands.  In my area, of course Lowes carries Husqvarne 455 (If I buy the 455 from Lowes or a Lawn and Garden Place they will be the same, right?  Husqvarne doesn't make a cheaper version for Lowes do they?  I also have dealers that carry Sthil and Ecco.

Brian


----------



## oilstinks (Nov 14, 2010)

My 4218 done the same thing. When i run it out of fuel for the day i left the cap off and stored it with the cap off. Im rid of it now traded it for a MS210. Not as much power but at least it runs when i need it. I miss the reliability of the old green metal cased 3400 countervibes with thumb oilers. MIne were 30years old when i got rid of them and still run. Not great but they 'd get the job done.


----------



## Adkjake (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for the post, was starting to think I was an idiot.  I have a Poulan with the same problem. It is 3 years old and has run well, starts up easily, but recently have had the same problem with the gas cap. Thought it was me, I somehow cross threaded the cap, but always wondered, how could one cross thread such big threads.

I suggest every Poulan owner complain to the company and to their state and Federal product safety and/or consumer affairs agency. Isn't that how product recalls eventually get done?  Sure seems like this is a safety issue, gas leaking on to a hot saw?


----------



## CTburning (Nov 15, 2010)

I had the same saw, 4018 I believe and sold it on Saturday.  Same spec as the wild thing, 42cc 18" bar.  I bought it at home depot as a day after thanksgiving special with a case and file, etc a couple of years ago.  I loved the saw at first because I didn't know any better.  It vibrated the heck out of my hands but they are suppossed to do that, right?  A year after I got it the cap swelled and leaked all the fuel into the case ruining my manual in the process.  I did some research online and the problem is common and well known.  In a populated area like where I live you can't buy fuel without 10% ethanol.  

A couple weeks ago I took a couple of pictures and removed the cap with the scrench tool and let it sit out for a couple of days.  I then filled it up put the cap on effortlessly and ran it for 20 minutes till she ran out of fuel.  The saw ran great but my hands hurt that night.  I took the cap off and drained out the last of the fuel and let it sit until Saturday when the guy who bought it showed up to take a look at it.  I told him about the issue with the cap and how to get around it.  I had the chain RAZOR sharp and he was amazed at how it ripped through 16" logs of green White Oak.  The saw does cut.  

My Jonsored is just a purty 455 Rancher with a couple of upgrades.  Husqavarna, Poulan and Jonsored and a couple others are all made by the same parent company.


----------



## brages (Nov 15, 2010)

jimmiller2 said:
			
		

> Is this the state of American engineering expertise and customer service? Can we make a chainsaw with a functioning fuel cap?



Considering most US-market Stihls are made in America... the answer is NO -- have you seen those crazy Stihl flippy caps?


----------



## RobertThe SquirrelClizbe (Sep 28, 2013)

A pull - on? Hmmm, the last time that I checked the Poulan Pro was (and still is) manufactured by Husquevarna, and is a damn good saw if you keep the chain sharp and don't try to use it while wearing cutoffs! Lol I for one have bought three Poulan Pros, never had one single problem other then wearing them out after cutting hundreds of cords over the years.years


----------



## mellow (Sep 30, 2013)

Geesh,  at least resurrect a thread for something useful.   Only thing I got out of this is that gas has gone up considerably since I last posted in this thread.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 30, 2013)




----------

